# Slightly belated agility brag - My perfect weekend



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay! Congratulations 

Beautiful run - thanks for sharing


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

you never cease to amaze! I'm proud to "know" you guys!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats again!! That was a really nice course!! You guys are looking better and better!! Very smooth!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

About time you got over here to brag! I was waiting. Jessica you know I love you guys.... Congrats on some awesome team work. Watching you do that so effortless makes me want to get out there again.. I know you work very hard to get those...so :appl::banana::You_Rock_.....way to go girl!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> About time you got over here to brag! I was waiting. Jessica you know I love you guys.... Congrats on some awesome team work. Watching you do that so effortless makes me want to get out there again.. I know you work very hard to get those...so :appl::banana::You_Rock_.....way to go girl!


I second that! I liked watching it on GRF better than FB as it was a bigger picture. Mira is so smooth, her head doesn't bobble at all through the weaves (plus I like they are right there, you can see them so well). 

Congrats to Mr. Barley, he is hanging with the highest echulon of agility dogs! I can't wait to see them in person next year!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Fantastic! I hope you make it to the invitational one year!


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow! Congrats! The video looks great!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you everyone! I always have a blast running with the pups, they both give 100% every time. I feel very fortunate! 




Titan1 said:


> Watching you do that so effortless makes me want to get out there again..


You should! I bet Titan would have a blast! But of course I know it is very hard to multi-venue, specifically if you are so involved in one.



DNL2448 said:


> I second that! I liked watching it on GRF better than FB as it was a bigger picture. Mira is so smooth, her head doesn't bobble at all through the weaves (plus I like they are right there, you can see them so well).
> 
> Congrats to Mr. Barley, he is hanging with the highest echulon of agility dogs! I can't wait to see them in person next year!


Thanks! You can also click on it and make it even bigger! Looking forward to meeting you in Reno as well! I am very proud of my Barley boy!



GoldenSail said:


> Fantastic! I hope you make it to the invitational one year!


That would be so nice, one of these years and I going to have to dedicate 12 months to trying to go for it, it’s not an easy thing to do. In 2010 for all breeds in the 20" class Golden Retrievers took the top 4 spots! You need to trial almost every weekend AND be fast and consistent. I am not sure I can afford it! Anyone want to sponsor me? hehehe!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congrats Jessica on EVERYTHING!!! You and your dogs are a fantastic team effort. I want to come to Reno just to see you run. Too bad it is so far.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Really enjoyed the video. You guys are a real inspiration.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you!!! Ann, I really wish you could come! One of these days something will be more central. There are a bunch of Nationals scheduled in Oklahoma, maybe there!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

WOW!!:You_Rock_

Congratulations on a fabulous weekend and wonderful achievements!

The video made me think of Top Gun and I had the soundtrack playing in my head while watching it.:doh:


----------

